# رسالة الي كل امرأة مسيحية!!!



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 أبريل 2011)

*حرر بواسطة الادارة بسبب النسخ و اللصق و التدليس و تفسير النصوص الكتابية بحسب المزاج الاسلامي
*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> افسس الاصحاح 5 العدد 22
> [Q-BIBLE]
> *22*. أَيُّهَا النِّسَاءُ اخْضَعْنَ لِرِجَالِكُنَّ كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ،
> *23*. لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ هُوَ رَأْسُ الْمَرْأَةِ كَمَا أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً رَأْسُ الْكَنِيسَةِ، وَهُوَ مُخَلِّصُ الْجَسَدِ.
> ...



*ههههههههههههه كوميديا عالمية 
طيب خلى حد غيركوا يقول الكلام ده 
طيب انا هعلق على النقطة ديه علشان اوريك انتوا ازاى بتكدبوا على بعض وعلى نفسكوا وبتصدقوا نفسكوا 
مكملتش الاية ليه يا اخ ديدات ؟
اكملهالك انا ؟
اتفضل 

نفس الاصحاح والاية اللى بعدها عدد 25 
"ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم كما احب المسيح ايضا الكنيسة واسلم نفسه لاجلها 
عدد28 :كذلك يجب على الرجال ان يحبوا نساءهم كأجسادهم من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه 
عدد 31 : من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بأمراته "

مكملتش ليه يااخ ديدات ؟مش عيب ؟ مقالش يعنى اضربوهن واهجروهن فى المضاجع 
على فكرة لو كانت المسيحية بتهين المرأة كنت انا بالذات هتركها وضميرى مستريح 
لكن الهنا هو اله الحق الاله الحقيقى لايمكن يهينا لانه خلقنا ذكرا وانثى على صورته 
*


----------



## Rosetta (20 أبريل 2011)

* 
وهل الخضوع هو إذلال للمرأة يا سيد ديدات !!!
على الأقل ديني لم يصفني بأنني عورة و يجب تغطيتي بنقاب
ولم يقل عني سبب فتنة للرجل و أنا السبب في خطيئته
وديني لم يأمر زوجي بضربي
ولسه في المزيد لو تحب !

المشكلة إنه الشبهة من مسلم دينه أذل المرأة أشد إذلالا !!! يا ريتها كانت من حد تاني
بجد ضحكتني  ​*


----------



## Samir poet (20 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه كوميديا عالمية
> طيب خلى حد غيركوا يقول الكلام ده
> طيب انا هعلق على النقطة ديه علشان اوريك انتوا ازاى بتكدبوا على بعض وعلى نفسكوا وبتصدقوا نفسكوا
> مكملتش الاية ليه يا اخ ديدات ؟
> ...



*هههههههههههه  رد مفعم مليان بالحيوية وعجبنى بجدااااااا الرب يباركك اختى نانسى*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه كوميديا عالمية
> طيب خلى حد غيركوا يقول الكلام ده
> طيب انا هعلق على النقطة ديه علشان اوريك انتوا ازاى بتكدبوا على بعض وعلى نفسكوا وبتصدقوا نفسكوا
> مكملتش الاية ليه يا اخ ديدات ؟
> ...


طيب ليه يا اخت مردتيش علي باقي الاجزاء
ما الفائدة من الاكمال انا اريد هذا الجزء فقط
نفس الفكرة مع احاديث توصينا بالنساء ثم نجد من ياخذ الجزء الاخير منه
بانتظارك للرد علي الباقي


----------



## Samir poet (20 أبريل 2011)

مكملتش ليه يااخ ديدات ؟مش عيب ؟ مقالش يعنى اضربوهن واهجروهن فى المضاجع 
على فكرة لو كانت المسيحية بتهين المرأة كنت انا بالذات هتركها وضميرى مستريح 
لكن الهنا هو اله الحق الاله الحقيقى لايمكن يهينا لانه خلقنا ذكرا وانثى على صورته


بالصواب اجابتى اختى نانسى
الرب يباركك


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *وهل الخضوع هو إذلال للمرأة يا سيد ديدات !!!
> على الأقل ديني لم يصفني بأنني عورة و يجب تغطيتي بنقاب
> ولم يقل عني سبب فتنة للرجل و أنا السبب في خطيئته
> وديني لم يأمر زوجي بضربي
> ...


هلا بكي روزيتا
و لم لم تردي علي باقي الموضوع؟
 القي عليكي مسئولية الخطيئة البشرية كلها فقط:flowers:
الاسلام لم يُذل المرأة ثانيا انا هنا بقسم الشبهات المسيحية و ليس القسم الاسلامي


سمير الشاعر قال:


> *هههههههههههه  رد مفعم مليان بالحيوية وعجبنى بجدااااااا الرب يباركك اختى نانسى*


ربنا يهدينا جميعا:flowers:


----------



## Samir poet (20 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> طيب ليه يا اخت مردتيش علي باقي الاجزاء
> ما الفائدة من الاكمال انا اريد هذا الجزء فقط
> نفس الفكرة مع احاديث توصينا بالنساء ثم نجد من ياخذ الجزء الاخير منه
> بانتظارك للرد علي الباقي



هروب المسلم   من  الاجابة    جاوب   الاول على اقتباس الاخت نانسى على الاية الاول


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 أبريل 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> مكملتش ليه يااخ ديدات ؟مش عيب ؟ مقالش يعنى اضربوهن واهجروهن فى المضاجع
> على فكرة لو كانت المسيحية بتهين المرأة كنت انا بالذات هتركها وضميرى مستريح
> لكن الهنا هو اله الحق الاله الحقيقى لايمكن يهينا لانه خلقنا ذكرا وانثى على صورته
> 
> ...


اخي العزيز اريد منك ان تري كل شيء في الموضوع و ترد عليه بسيطة:dntknw:


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 أبريل 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> هروب المسلم   من  الاجابة    جاوب   الاول على اقتباس الاخت نانسى على الاية الاول


لم اهرب من شيء لم يامرها بالخضوع؟
و لم يجعلها نجسة؟
و لم جعل الخطيئة الاصلية  عليها؟
لم حرمها من الميراث؟
لم خلقها الله من اجل الرجل و لم لم يخلق الرجل من اجلها؟


----------



## Rosetta (20 أبريل 2011)

> هلا بكي روزيتا
> و لم لم تردي علي باقي الموضوع؟
> القي عليكي مسئولية الخطيئة البشرية كلها فقط
> الاسلام لم يُذل المرأة ثانيا انا هنا بقسم الشبهات المسيحية و ليس القسم الاسلامي


*يا ديدات لسه إلك عين تقول الإسلام لم يذل المرأة !!! 
يا رجل صدقني العقل زينة ...... 

بعدين رديت و خلصت 
أنت عم تقتطع الأيات و ما بتكملها 
كمل الأيات و لا تأخذ الجزئية 

سلام !​*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> طيب ليه يا اخت مردتيش علي باقي الاجزاء
> ما الفائدة من الاكمال انا اريد هذا الجزء فقط
> نفس الفكرة مع احاديث توصينا بالنساء ثم نجد من ياخذ الجزء الاخير منه
> بانتظارك للرد علي الباقي



*ما الفائدة من الاكمال ؟ههههههه
 هل من الامانة يا اخ ديدات انى انقل نص الاية اللى يتوافق مع الفكرة اللى انا عايزة اكونها فى فكر الناس واسيب باقى الاية 
اذا كان الله طلب من الزوجة الخضوع فهو طلب من الزوج ما هو اصعب 
طلب منه انه يحبها كما احب المسيح الكنيسة والمسيح احب الكنيسةلدرجة انه مات من اجلها 
يعنى الهنا اله الحق لايأمر الزوج بضرب زوجته وهجرها فى المضاجع لكن يطلب منه ان يحبها لدرجة الاستعداد للموت من اجلها 
شوفت بقى التدليس وحش ازاى؟
فكرة انك تقتطع الايات لتتوافق مع ماتريد الضحك به على نفسك وعلى غيرك 
هذا لايجعلنى انظر اساسا لباقى الموضوع ,من يدلس فى نقطة واحدة مهمة كهذة يدلس فى الباقى 

*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا ديدات لسه إلك عين تقول الإسلام لم يذل المرأة !!!
> يا رجل صدقني العقل زينة ......
> 
> بعدين رديت و خلصت
> ...


خلاص حضرتك كمليها 
و ردي عليا
غير الموجود في العهد الجديد فقط
اريد رد كامل علي كل شيء وضعته في الموضوع


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ما الفائدة من الاكمال ؟ههههههه
> هل من الامانة يا اخ ديدات انى انقل نص الاية اللى يتوافق مع الفكرة اللى انا عايزة اكونها فى فكر الناس واسيب باقى الاية
> اذا كان الله طلب من الزوجة الخضوع فهو طلب من الزوج ما هو اصعب
> طلب منه انه يحبها كما احب المسيح الكنيسة والمسيح احب الكنيسةلدرجة انه مات من اجلها
> ...


حلو اختي حضرتك مسكتي جزئية واحدة من ضمن جزئيات كثيرة وضعتها انا
لم لا يريد احد ان يرد علي الباقي كله؟
انا لا ادلس في شيء 
انا اريد الجزء الذي يقول اخضعوا
لو هذا ما اعتبرتني ادلسه
فانظري الباقي و لن تجدي تدليس ان شاء الله:flowers:


----------



## Rosetta (20 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> خلاص حضرتك كمليها
> و ردي عليا
> غير الموجود في العهد الجديد فقط
> اريد رد كامل علي كل شيء وضعته في الموضوع



*ليش يعني تريد الرد على الأيات التي من العهد القديم ! 
ما يهمنا الأن هو بعد المسيح أي العهد الجديد وتعاليم العهد الجديد
ولتعلم يا ديدات أن العهد القديم كانت تعاليمه قاسية نوعا ما بقصد التأديب للبشر و الخضوع للرب ليعلموا ماهية الرب و تعاليمه 

أما المسيح عندما جاء فقد جاء ليحل البشرية من هذه القيود و جاء يدعو إلى الملكوت بعيدا عن هذه القيود الأرضية كالميراث و النجاسة وقت الطمث وغيرها من الأمور التي ذكرتها في الأيات ​*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ليش يعني تريد الرد على الأيات التي من العهد القديم !
> ما يهمنا الأن هو بعد المسيح أي العهد الجديد وتعاليم العهد الجديد
> ولتعلم يا ديدات أن العهد القديم كان تعاليمه قاسية نوعا ما بقصد التأديب للبشر و الخضوع للرب ليعلموا ماهية الرب و تعاليمه
> 
> أما المسيح عندما جاء فقد جاء ليحل البشرية من هذه القيود و جاء يدعو إلى الملكوت بعيدا عن هذه القيود الأرضية كالميراث و النجاسة وقت الطمث وغيرها من الأمور التي ذكرتها في الأيات ​*


حلو انك اعترفتي
هل الله الذي  وضع تعاليم العهد القديم غير الذي وضع العهد الجديد؟
و لماذا تضعون العهد القديم ضمن كتابكم المقدس ان كان انتهي
ثالثاهل اصدقك ام اصدق المسيح:[Q-BIBLE]
. «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لِأُكَمِّلَ.
*18*.  فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِلَى أَنْ تَزُولَ  السَّمَاءُ  وَالأَرْضُ لاَ يَزُولُ حَرْفٌ وَاحِدٌ أَوْ نُقْطَةٌ  وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ  النَّامُوسِ حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْكُلُّ.
*19*. فَمَنْ نَقَضَ إِحْدَى  هَذِهِ الْوَصَايَا الصُّغْرَى  وَعَلَّمَ النَّاسَ هَكَذَا يُدْعَى  أَصْغَرَ فِي مَلَكُوتِ  السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَأَمَّا مَنْ عَمِلَ وَعَلَّمَ  فَهَذَا يُدْعَى عَظِيماً  فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ.  
[/Q-BIBLE]
متي الاصحاح الخامس
؟


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 أبريل 2011)

*الرد على شبهة نجاسة المراة في العهد القديم*​


----------



## Rosetta (20 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> حلو انك اعترفتي
> هل الله الذي  وضع تعاليم العهد القديم غير الذي وضع العهد الجديد؟
> و لماذا تضعون العهد القديم ضمن كتابكم المقدس ان كان انتهي
> ثالثاهل اصدقك ام اصدق المسيح:[Q-BIBLE]
> ...



*كنت عارفة إنك هترد علي بالجملة الغبية دي إللي متعودين عليها !
حججك الواهية و كلامك الفارغ بلا منه الأن ! 

المسيح فعلا قال لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لِأُكَمِّلَ

يعني المسيح جاء ليكمل الناموس و يتممه 
عارف يعني إيه يكمل ؟!
يعني إحترم الناموس ووصل به إلى الإكتمال فهو قد أكمل متطلبات الناموس ولم يناقضها !
مش قولتلك محتاج دروس عربي 

بعدين لو ترجع للنص اليوناني رح تلاقي كلمة ينقض تأتي من الكلمة اليونانية kataluo والتي تعني حرفياً تخفيف، أو إنحلال

​*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 أبريل 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *الرد على شبهة نجاسة المراة في العهد القديم*​


اخي الكريم لو سمحت ضعردك دخلت علي رابط و لم اجد المقالة؟
و الباقي؟


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 أبريل 2011)

*كالعادة الفنان في التدليس وكل من تسمّى على إسمه ديدات يقرأ الآيات ويُهمل فهمها، متعمدا البتر وعدم الفهم. لننظر تكوين الإصحاح 3 بفهم صحيح ودون بتر:
*
[Q-BIBLE]15. وَاضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْاةِ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَاسَكِ وَانْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ».
16. وَقَالَ لِلْمَرْاةِ: «تَكْثِيرا اكَثِّرُ اتْعَابَ حَبَلِكِ. بِالْوَجَعِ تَلِدِينَ اوْلادا. وَالَى رَجُلِكِ يَكُونُ اشْتِيَاقُكِ وَهُوَ يَسُودُ عَلَيْكِ».
17. وَقَالَ لِادَمَ: «لانَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِ امْرَاتِكَ وَاكَلْتَ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي اوْصَيْتُكَ قَائِلا: لا تَاكُلْ مِنْهَا مَلْعُونَةٌ الارْضُ بِسَبَبِكَ. بِالتَّعَبِ تَاكُلُ مِنْهَا كُلَّ ايَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ.
18. وَشَوْكا وَحَسَكا تُنْبِتُ لَكَ وَتَاكُلُ عُشْبَ الْحَقْلِ.
19. بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَاكُلُ خُبْزا حَتَّى تَعُودَ الَى الارْضِ الَّتِي اخِذْتَ مِنْهَا. لانَّكَ تُرَابٌ وَالَى تُرَابٍ تَعُودُ».
20. وَدَعَا ادَمُ اسْمَ امْرَاتِهِ «حَوَّاءَ» لانَّهَا امُّ كُلِّ حَيٍّ.[/Q-BIBLE]

*1- الله لم يترك المرأة ساقطة أمام إبليس بل وعدها أنها تسحق عقبه.
2- العقوبة ليست على حواء فقط بل على آدم أيضا فلا تمييز.
3- حواء لم تتعرض للإحتقار، بل سُميّت حواء لأنها أم كل حي.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> اخي الكريم لو سمحت ضعردك دخلت علي رابط و لم اجد المقالة؟
> و الباقي؟



*جرّب هنا: الرد*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *كنت عارفة إنك هترد علي بالجملة الغبية دي إللي متعودين عليها !
> حججك الواهية و كلامك الفارغ بلا منه الأن !
> 
> المسيح فعلا قال لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لِأُكَمِّلَ
> ...


حلو هو جاء ليتممه معنديش اعتراض بس مفيش حذف لاي حاجة فاتت
لا اري فيها محتاج دروس عربي
انا رديت عليكي بالمنطق اختي الكريمة 
الاوامر من العهد القديم لم تُنقض بل جاء المسيح ليُكمل لم يزد الا قليلا:
*   فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِلَى أَنْ تَزُولَ  السَّمَاءُ   وَالأَرْضُ لاَ يَزُولُ حَرْفٌ وَاحِدٌ أَوْ نُقْطَةٌ  وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ   النَّامُوسِ حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْكُلُّ.*
سبحان الله


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 أبريل 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *كالعادة الفنان في التدليس وكل من تسمّى على إسمه ديدات يقرأ الآيات ويُهمل فهمها، متعمدا البتر وعدم الفهم. لننظر تكوين الإصحاح 3 بفهم صحيح ودون بتر:
> *
> [Q-BIBLE]15. وَاضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْاةِ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَاسَكِ وَانْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ».
> 16. وَقَالَ لِلْمَرْاةِ: «تَكْثِيرا اكَثِّرُ اتْعَابَ حَبَلِكِ. بِالْوَجَعِ تَلِدِينَ اوْلادا. وَالَى رَجُلِكِ يَكُونُ اشْتِيَاقُكِ وَهُوَ يَسُودُ عَلَيْكِ».
> ...


تم عقاب الاثنين نعم 
لكن لم جعل الرجل يسود علي المرأة؟ان كان الاثنين اخطأوا؟


----------



## Rosetta (20 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> حلو هو جاء ليتممه معنديش اعتراض بس مفيش حذف لاي حاجة فاتت
> لا اري فيها محتاج دروس عربي
> انا رديت عليكي بالمنطق اختي الكريمة
> الاوامر من العهد القديم لم تُنقض بل جاء المسيح ليُكمل لم يزد الا قليلا:
> ...


*المشكلة إنك عم ترد على نفسك  
ما تركز منيح بما أحضرته من أيات 

فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِلَى أَنْ تَزُولَ السَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ لاَ يَزُولُ حَرْفٌ وَاحِدٌ أَوْ نُقْطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْكُلُّ
 حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْكُلُّ
 حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْكُلُّ
 حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْكُلُّ

يعني إيه حتى يكون الكل !!!!
يعني الكل إللي جاء به المسيح فهو بموته على الصليب قال " قد أُكمل " 
وكما قلت سابقا المسيح جاء لإتمام الناموس وليصل به إلى الإكتمال 

​*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *المشكلة إنك عم ترد على نفسك
> ما تركز منيح بما أحضرته من أيات
> 
> فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِلَى أَنْ تَزُولَ السَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ لاَ يَزُولُ حَرْفٌ وَاحِدٌ أَوْ نُقْطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْكُلُّ
> ...


معاكي و  الله 
و لم ينقض بنفس الوقت بل للاكمال


----------



## bob (20 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> بسم الله نبدأ:
> اولا
> الكتاب المقدس وضع مسئولية الخطيئة الاصلية كلها علي عاتق المرأة و جعل لها عقاب ايضا:
> التكوين الاصحاح 3 العدد12
> ...


*اولا علشان تبقي فاهم ايه مفهوم العداوة هنا ان السيد المسيح اللي حيجي علشان يخلص البشرية من الخطية اللي اوقعت فيها الحية ادم و حواء من نسل امرأة بدون زرع بشر وسحق راس الحية من خلال فداءه للبشرية علي الصليب ده اول حاجه اللي هي العداوه
ثانيا انت قلت عقاب المرأة طيب مجبتش ليه عقاب الرجل ؟؟؟؟ ولا هو تمييز او تختار اللي يعجبك ؟؟؟؟؟؟ يا حبيبي لما تجيب ايه متاخدهاش من وسط الايات و تيجي فرحان 
خليك معايا*
[Q-BIBLE]*"ملعونة الأرض بسببك، بالتعب تأكل منها كل أيام حياتك، وشوكًا وحسكًا تنبت لك وتأكل عشب الحقل. بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزًا حتى تعود إلى الأرض التي أخذت منها، لأنك تراب وإلى تراب تعود" [١٧- ١٩.]*
[/Q-BIBLE]
*يعني العقاب جه علي المرأة و الرجل علشان الاتنين اخطئوا ده مش تفريق ولا انت ايه رايك ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *اولا علشان تبقي فاهم ايه مفهوم العداوة هنا ان السيد المسيح اللي حيجي علشان يخلص البشرية من الخطية اللي اوقعت فيها الحية ادم و حواء من نسل امرأة بدون زرع بشر وسحق راس الحية من خلال فداءه للبشرية علي الصليب ده اول حاجه اللي هي العداوه
> ثانيا انت قلت عقابت** المرأة طيب مجبتش ليه عقاب الرجل ؟؟؟؟ ولا هو تمييز او تختار اللي يعجبك ؟؟؟؟؟؟ يا حبيبي لما تجيب ايه متاخدهاش من وسط الايات و **يجي فرحان
> خليك معايا*
> [Q-BIBLE]*"ملعونة الأرض بسببك، بالتعب تأكل منها كل أيام حياتك، وشوكًا وحسكًا تنبت لك وتأكل عشب الحقل. بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزًا حتى تعود إلى الأرض التي أخذت منها، لأنك تراب وإلى تراب تعود" [١٧- ١٩.]*
> ...


كل شخص يدخل يرد علي جز
بسم الله ما شاء الله:flowers:
انا ذكرت عقاب المرأة فقط
لاني اتكلم عن المرأة و ليس عن الرجل


----------



## Samir poet (20 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> حلو هو جاء ليتممه معنديش اعتراض بس مفيش حذف لاي حاجة فاتت
> لا اري فيها محتاج دروس عربي
> انا رديت عليكي بالمنطق اختي الكريمة
> الاوامر من العهد القديم لم تُنقض بل جاء المسيح ليُكمل لم يزد الا قليلا:
> ...



*ولماذا  تعترض  على مشيئةا لله
عندما قال 
ان تزوال السما ء  والارض  ..الخ
خليك فى موضوعك اى سوالك عن تكريم المراة 
اىحق المراة  فى المسييحية 
ولا تخرج عن سياق الموضوع لو سمحت*


----------



## Samir poet (20 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> كل شخص يدخل يرد علي جز
> بسم الله ما شاء الله:flowers:
> انا ذكرت عقاب المرأة فقط
> لاني اتكلم عن المرأة و ليس عن الرجل



[SIZE="5"]انت لك فقط سؤلك يتم فقط الاجابة عنة فقط  وليس لك حق فى الاساءة  الى الاخرين  لو سمحت احترام قوانين المنتدى[/SIZE​]


----------



## bob (20 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> كل شخص يدخل يرد علي جز
> بسم الله ما شاء الله:flowers:
> انا ذكرت عقاب المرأة فقط
> لاني اتكلم عن المرأة و ليس عن الرجل


*يا حبيبي ما انت جايب ايات كتير اوي 
و اي حد ممكن يرد علي ايه واحدة حتلاقي كل الايات اتجاوبت 
ماهو انت ذكرت عقاب المرأة فقط علشان تبين ان ربنا مش عادل انه حكم علي المرأة فقط و ساب الرجل و ان رب المسيحية بيقلل من شان المرأة زي اله الاسلام و ده كلام مغلوط*


----------



## tamav maria (20 أبريل 2011)

شوف بقي ياديدات عصرك
انا هارد عليك واحده واحده


[





> QUOTE]اولا
> الكتاب المقدس وضع مسئولية الخطيئة الاصلية كلها علي عاتق المرأة و جعل لها عقاب ايضا:
> التكوين الاصحاح 3 العدد12
> 
> ...


 

بعد خطية ادام وحواء ربناعاقب حواء لانها اغوت ادم
والعقاب ده كان علي المرأه عموما منذ بدأ الخليقه
يعني ربنا ماقالش العغاب ده للمرأه المسيحيه بس
اللي ها تبجي بعد سنين طويله
وتفتكر انتوا عندكم ايه 
المرأه هي اللي بتسود علي الرجل
دا انتوا علي كده بقي عندكم الكلمه 
كلمة الست يعني الراجل مالهوش كلمه
ولا ايه راااااااااااااايك




> ثانيا:
> اللاويين الاصحاح 12 العدد1
> 
> أقتباس كتابي
> ...


 

طيب ايه الغلط في كده
ما هو معروف في اي دين 
دا حتي عندكم وعند البوذيين والهندوس
واي دين واي مله وعندكم انتم كمان في القرأن
المراه اللي عندها طمث بتبقي غير طاهره
طيب ها اقوللك
انا عندي في الشغل واحده مسلمه
في كل رمضان لازم تفطر لها يمكن
عشره ايام وتقول اصل انا نجسه
حرام لما اصوم 
واسأل اي ست عندكم ها تقولك ايوه مظبوط





> ثالثا الميراث:
> لا يوجد ميراث للزوجةو هناك نصيب للابنة في حال عدم وجود ابن فقط:
> العدد الاصحاح 27 العدد 8
> أقتباس كتابي
> ...


 




> > أقتباس كتابي
> >
> > 13. وَقَالَ لَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْجَمْعِ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ قُلْ لأَخِي أَنْ يُقَاسِمَنِي الْمِيرَاثَ».
> > 14. فَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا إِنْسَانُ مَنْ أَقَامَنِي عَلَيْكُمَا قَاضِياً أَوْ مُقَسِّماً؟»


 
فين الظلم اللي واقع علي المرأه المسيحيه في الايه دي




> رابعا:
> بعض الاحكام الخاصة بالمرأة:
> تثنية 22 العدد20
> 
> ...


. 





> ولا تعليق
> يقول قائل هذا في العهد القديم
> نعم و لكن المسيح قال:
> متي الاصحاح 5 العدد17
> ...


 
السيد المسيح لم يأتِ لينقض الناموس أي شرائع العهد القديم والوصايا العشر، بل ليكمله

فالمسيح لم يلزم المسيحيين باتباع ناموس العهد القديم المتمثل بالشرائع والقوانين التي كان الناس يتقيدون بها خوفاً من الله، أو خوفاً من العقاب الذي كان يفرض على كل مخالفة للناموس، بل أراد المسيح من المسيحيين أن يسيروا بحسب الناموس الكامل الذي أكمله بمجيئه. والذي يتمثل بالمحبة، محبة الله للإنسان، ومحبة الإنسان لله ولأخيه الإنسان.

فالمسيح أشار إلى بعض الوصايا بقوله: “سمعتم إنه قيل للقدماء لا تقتل، ومن يقتل يكون مستوجب الحكم. وأما أنا فأقول لكم، إن من يغضب على أخيه باطلاً يكون مستوجب الحكم”
قال يسوع: “سمعتم إنه قيل للقدماء لا تزن، وأما أنا فأقول لكم، إن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه”
سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء عين بعين وسن بسن
اما انا فأقول لكم : أحبوا أعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى إلى مُبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم
فالسيد المسيح لم ينقض الناموس بل اكمله وصلح مفاهيم كتير خاطئه عند القدماء

والسيد المسيح أضاف إلى الناموس تعاليم المحبة والتسامح والإخاء والقداسة.


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا حبيبي ما انت جايب ايات كتير اوي
> و اي حد ممكن يرد علي ايه واحدة حتلاقي كل الايات اتجاوبت
> ماهو انت ذكرت عقاب المرأة فقط علشان تبين ان ربنا مش عادل انه حكم علي المرأة فقط و ساب الرجل و ان رب المسيحية بيقلل من شان المرأة زي اله الاسلام و ده كلام مغلوط*


ليس كثير اخي بل كما استطعت فقط لاني مشغول هذه الايام
لا لم افعل هذا
لي هدف معين من وراء الموضوع ساقوله  عندما ينتهي:flowers:


----------



## Rosetta (20 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> معاكي و  الله
> و لم ينقض بنفس الوقت بل للاكمال



*و في الأية نفسها لا يوجد إلزام بأن شريعة موسى ستبقى ملزمة للأبد فتعاليم المسيح جاءت من أجل الإيمان و الكمال الروحي 
يعني الناموس كان لتأديب البشر إلى حين أن يأتي المسيح 

"وَلَكِنْ قَبْلَمَا جَاءَ الإِيمَانُ كُنَّا مَحْرُوسِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، مُغْلَقاً عَلَيْنَا إِلَى الإِيمَانِ الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يُعْلَنَ. إِذاً قَدْ كَانَ النَّامُوسُ مُؤَدِّبَنَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ، لِكَيْ نَتَبَرَّرَ بِالإِيمَانِ. وَلَكِنْ بَعْدَ مَا جَاءَ الإِيمَانُ لَسْنَا بَعْدُ تَحْتَ مُؤَدِّبٍ. لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّ كُلَّكُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَمَدْتُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ قَدْ لَبِسْتُمُ الْمَسِيحَ"

​*


----------



## bob (20 أبريل 2011)

*طيب يا ريت بقي تجيب الايات اللي لسه مفهمتهاش 
علشان نخلص الموضوع بدري بدري بقي*
*او اللي لسه مش فهمه*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> شوف بقي ياديدات عصرك
> انا هارد عليك واحده واحده
> 
> 
> ...


انتظرت  شخص مثلك يتكلم بالواقع و الحقيقي و يرد ردا كاملا بارك الله فيكي
الرد في الاقتباس:scenic:
لي هدف اردته و  الان اكشفه بعد ردك هذا  اختي الكريمة
هل انا اقصد من وراء موضوعي ان المرأة ظُلمت؟
لا اقصد 
انكم تعيبون علي دين الاسلام  في احكام فرضها علي المرأة و لا تسمعون غير لنفسكم بل و تنتهرون الاسلام لهذا بان جعل المرأة مثلا نجسة اياما معدودة في حالات معدودة 
لماذا اليس موجودا ايضا بكتابك مثل هذا؟
لا اقصد جميع المسيحيين لكن من يتهجم علي الاسلام بهذا
شفتم انتم بررتم لكن لما نيجي نبرر حاجة في القسم الاسلامي لا تسمعون سوي لنفسكم
انتهي الموضوع بعد ردك اختي
موفقة


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *و في الأية نفسها لا يوجد إلزام بأن شريعة موسى ستبقى ملزمة للأبد فتعاليم المسيح جاءت من أجل الإيمان و الكمال الروحي
> يعني الناموس كان لتأديب البشر إلى حين أن يأتي المسيح
> 
> "وَلَكِنْ قَبْلَمَا جَاءَ الإِيمَانُ كُنَّا مَحْرُوسِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، مُغْلَقاً عَلَيْنَا إِلَى الإِيمَانِ الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يُعْلَنَ. إِذاً قَدْ كَانَ النَّامُوسُ مُؤَدِّبَنَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ، لِكَيْ نَتَبَرَّرَ بِالإِيمَانِ. وَلَكِنْ بَعْدَ مَا جَاءَ الإِيمَانُ لَسْنَا بَعْدُ تَحْتَ مُؤَدِّبٍ. لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّ كُلَّكُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَمَدْتُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ قَدْ لَبِسْتُمُ الْمَسِيحَ"
> ...


الرجاء  اختي روزيتا انا لا احفظ الكتاب المقدس
نريد اسم السفر و الاصحاح و العدد


bob قال:


> *طيب يا ريت بقي تجيب الايات اللي لسه مفهمتهاش
> علشان نخلص الموضوع بدري بدري بقي*
> *او اللي لسه مش فهمه*


لم يرد احد هنا الا الاخت نيتا و اعلنت  غرضي من الموضوع
انتهينا


----------



## Rosetta (20 أبريل 2011)

> *انكم تعيبون علي دين الاسلام في احكام فرضها علي المرأة و لا تسمعون غير لنفسكم بل و تنتهرون الاسلام لهذا بان جعل المرأة مثلا نجسة اياما معدودة في حالات معدودة
> لماذا اليس موجودا ايضا بكتابك مثل هذا؟​*


*يا رب رحمتك !!! 
قلنالك يا أخ ديدات العهد القديم و العهد الجديد متممان لبعضهما البعض
وما جاء في العهد القديم جاء للتأديب في تلك الفترات قبل مجيء السيد المسيح فالشعب المؤمن قد كان محروسا ومؤدبا بالناموس إلى حين أن يتبرر بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع 

يعني مش عارفة على أساس بترد على مشاركاتي و بتأيدني في النقطة دي و بالأخر تطلع معك النتيجة دي ! بجد غريب 
بدأت أشك في إنك عم تفهم علينا ...​*


----------



## bob (20 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> الرجاء  اختي روزيتا انا لا احفظ الكتاب المقدس
> نريد اسم السفر و الاصحاح و العدد
> 
> لم يرد احد هنا الا الاخت نيتا و اعلنت  غرضي من الموضوع
> انتهينا


*طيب يا اخي براحه علينا 
احنا هنا ما يهمنا فهم السال لسؤاله ليس اكثر*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا رب رحمتك !!!
> قلنالك يا أخ ديدات العهد القديم و العهد الجديد متممان لبعضهما البعض
> وما جاء في العهد القديم جاء للتأديب في تلك الفترات قبل مجيء السيد المسيح فالشعب المؤمن قد كان محروسا ومؤدبا بالناموس إلى حين أن يتبرر بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع
> 
> ...


يا اختي انتهي الموضوع
انا اؤيدك ان المسيح جاء ليكمل و يحل بعض ما حرم عليكم هكذا لدينا
اريد دليلك القاطع من كلام يسوع علي هذا؟*إلى حين أن يتبرر بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع؟*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *طيب يا اخي براحه علينا
> احنا هنا ما يهمنا فهم السال لسؤاله ليس اكثر*


مش فاهم هذا؟
انا فاهم و كان لي غرض انتهيت منه


----------



## Rosetta (20 أبريل 2011)

> *الرجاء اختي روزيتا انا لا احفظ الكتاب المقدس
> نريد اسم السفر و الاصحاح و العدد​*


*رسالة غلاطية 3 : 23-27 ​*


----------



## Rosetta (20 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> يا اختي انتهي الموضوع
> انا اؤيدك ان المسيح جاء ليكمل و يحل بعض ما حرم عليكم هكذا لدينا
> اريد دليلك القاطع من كلام يسوع علي هذا؟*إلى حين أن يتبرر بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع؟*


*بتهزر صح !
ما أنا جبتلك الأية بذاتها إنت مركز يا أخ ديدات ولا إيه ! 

"وَلَكِنْ قَبْلَمَا جَاءَ الإِيمَانُ كُنَّا مَحْرُوسِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، مُغْلَقاً عَلَيْنَا إِلَى الإِيمَانِ الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يُعْلَنَ. إِذاً قَدْ كَانَ النَّامُوسُ مُؤَدِّبَنَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ، لِكَيْ نَتَبَرَّرَ بِالإِيمَانِ. وَلَكِنْ بَعْدَ مَا جَاءَ الإِيمَانُ لَسْنَا بَعْدُ تَحْتَ مُؤَدِّبٍ. لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّ كُلَّكُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَمَدْتُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ قَدْ لَبِسْتُمُ الْمَسِيحَ"​*رسالة غلاطية 3 : 23-27


----------



## Michael (20 أبريل 2011)

*ردالتنا فية مشكلة هنا ولا أية ؟؟
*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بتهزر صح !
> ما أنا جبتلك الأية بذاتها إنت مركز يا أخ ديدات ولا إيه !
> 
> "وَلَكِنْ قَبْلَمَا جَاءَ الإِيمَانُ كُنَّا مَحْرُوسِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، مُغْلَقاً عَلَيْنَا إِلَى الإِيمَانِ الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يُعْلَنَ. إِذاً قَدْ كَانَ النَّامُوسُ مُؤَدِّبَنَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ، لِكَيْ نَتَبَرَّرَ بِالإِيمَانِ. وَلَكِنْ بَعْدَ مَا جَاءَ الإِيمَانُ لَسْنَا بَعْدُ تَحْتَ مُؤَدِّبٍ. لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّ كُلَّكُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَمَدْتُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ قَدْ لَبِسْتُمُ الْمَسِيحَ"​*
> رسالة غلاطية 3 : 23-27


انتي من لم تركزي بكلامي
قلت من كلام يسوع و ليس بولس:flowers:


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (20 أبريل 2011)

اخواني الكرام انا خارج الان لا اعلم 
متي سالقاكم مرة اخري قبل انتهاء الامتحانات
اشوف وشكم بخير


----------



## Rosetta (20 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> انتي من لم تركزي بكلامي
> قلت من كلام يسوع و ليس بولس:flowers:



*"كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله" ​*


----------



## Michael (20 أبريل 2011)

> اولا
> الكتاب المقدس وضع مسئولية الخطيئة الاصلية كلها علي عاتق المرأة و جعل لها عقاب ايضا:
> التكوين الاصحاح 3 العدد12
> [Q-BIBLE]
> ...



يبدو أن الأخ المحمدي جاهل بدينة أولا ومن ثم لا يعيبة جهلة بالأديان الأخري
كون أن الرجل يسود عليها أى أعطي للبيت رأس واحد 

Mat 19:5  وقال: «من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.

Mat 19:6  إذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان».

Mar 10:8  ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا. إذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد.

Rom 12:5  هكذا نحن الكثيرين: جسد واحد في المسيح وأعضاء بعضا لبعض كل واحد للآخر.

Eph 2:15  أي العداوة. مبطلا بجسده ناموس الوصايا في فرائض، لكي يخلق الاثنين في نفسه إنسانا واحدا جديدا، صانعا سلاما،

Eph 2:16  ويصالح الاثنين في جسد واحد مع الله بالصليب، قاتلا العداوة به.

Eph 4:4  جسد واحد، وروح واحد، كما دعيتم أيضا في رجاء دعوتكم الواحد.

Eph 5:31  من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته، ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.




> ثانيا:
> اللاويين الاصحاح 12 العدد1
> [Q-BIBLE]
> 1. وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى:
> ...




تفسير الأب أنطونيوس فكري
النجاسة فهمنا معناها سابقاً ويضاف لهذا أنها خلال هذه المدة تعتبر غير نظيفة بسبب الدم الذى ينزف منها. والكنيسة تمنع التناول فى هذه الفترة ليس لأنها نجاسة بل كأنها فطر. طمث علتها = أى مرضها الشهرى. فهى خلال هذه الفترة كمن هى فى فترة مرضها الشهرى ويجب أن تمكث فى البيت. تكون نجسة سبعة أيام = فترة نزول الدم عادة تستمر من 3 – 7 أيام وهنا يحسبها 7 أيام. وفى إصحاح 15 من نفس السفر نجد الشريعة تحسب كل جسم يخرج سيلاً سواء كان رجل أو أنثى أنه نجس ليس لأن الدم فى ذاته نجاسة وإنما لكى يتوقف الإنسان عن كل عمل ويهتم بصحته حتى يشفى تماماً، هنا الله يظهر كطبيب يهتم بصحة شعبه فهو طبيب أجسادنا ونفوسنا. لذلك ولأن السيل نجاسة سميت الوالدة هنا نجسة. ولاحظ أن الله الذى خلق الإنسان لينمو ويكثر وهذا النمو والتكاثر كان سيحدث بالطريق الطبيعى ولن يحسب نجاسة إذا لم تكن الخطية قد دخلت إلى العالم. وكون الله ينسب النجاسة للأم الوالدة فهذا ليجذب الأنظار للخطية التى تسللت لنا أباً عن جد.



> ثالثا الميراث:
> لا يوجد ميراث للزوجةو هناك نصيب للابنة في حال عدم وجود ابن فقط:
> العدد الاصحاح 27 العدد 8[Q-BIBLE]
> 8. وَتَقُول لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل: أَيُّمَا رَجُلٍ مَاتَ وَليْسَ لهُ ابْنٌ تَنْقُلُونَ مُلكَهُ إِلى ابْنَتِهِ.[/Q-BIBLE]
> ...



كلام ساذج وتافة ولا يعتمد على تفسير كنسي بل الى تفكير وتفسير مضمحل محمدي

الرجل هو جسد المراة
المراة هى جسد الرجل
المراة والرجل جسد واحد

نصيب المرأة كمثل نصيب الرجل

ولكن لجهلك المتخلف المحمدي الأسلامى فان الرجل مثلة كمثلى حظ الأنثي

روح ياشاطر أدرس وبعدين تعالى أبعت برسائل متخلفة كدة

والان فالتقل لي ايمها لها ميراث وساوى الرجل بالمرأة ؟؟ الأسلام أم المسيحية ؟؟



> رابعا:
> بعض الاحكام الخاصة بالمرأة:
> تثنية 22 العدد20
> [Q-BIBLE]
> ...



فين السؤال ؟؟



> ناتي باقوال العهد الجديد:
> اولا يجب ان تصمت النساء تماما في الكنائس
> كورنثوس الاولي الاصحاح 14 العدد34
> [Q-BIBLE]
> ...



دة أحترام لوجودهن بمكان مقدس مش قالبينها كافية شوب.

على الأقل الكتاب المقدس لم يقل أن صوت المرآة عورة 



> ثانيا:
> لا يجب ان تتسلط المرأة علي الرجل فهي اصل الخطيئة:
> تيموثاوس الاولي الاصحاح 2 العدد 12
> [Q-BIBLE]
> ...


كلام كلام كلام متخلف زى عوايدكم

رد كدة على ما قسم للقس منيس
وللرد نقول: لا ينقص الوحي الإلهي مكانة المرأة، فقد خلق الله الرجل والمرأة على صورته (Gen_1:27) وهذا يعني أنهما متساويان في طبيعتهما. وهما متساويان في الفداء وبركاته، كما قيل »ليس ذكرٌ وأنثى، لأنكم جميعاً واحد في المسيح« (Gal_3:28). وهما متساويان في عطايا الروح القدس ومواهبه »وعلى عبيدي أيضاً وإمائي أسكب من روحي في تلك الأيام فيتنبأون« (Joe_2:29) و(Act_2:18). وقد استخدم الله النساء، كما الرجال، في خدمات قيادية، فمريم النبية، أخت هارون وموسى، قادت التسبيح (Exo_15:20)، وكانت دبورة قاضية (Jdg_4:4)، وخَلْدة وحنة نبيتين (2Ch_34:22) و(Luk_2:36)، ودعا النبي إشعياء زوجته »نبية« (Isa_8:3)، وكانت بريسكلا أستاذة لكلمة الرب بكل تدقيق (Act_18:36) وفيبي شماسة (Rom_16:1)، واشتركت النساء في كل الخدمات، فساعدن المسيح من أموالهنَّ (Luk_8:3)، وكان ظهوره الأول بعد قيامته للنساء وهنَّ راجعات من زيارة القبر، وأرسلهنَّ كارزات لتلاميذه (Mar_16:1-7). كما كان ظهوره الثاني لمريم المجدلية عند القبر، وأرسلها كارزة لتلاميذه (Joh_20:11-18) وكان ظهوره الثالث لبطرس الرسول (1Co_15:5)وعندما طالب الرسول بولس النساء بالسكوت في الكنيسة لم يقصد أن يمحو خدمتهن، فقد طالبهنَّ بتغطية الرأس عند التنبؤ والصلاة (1Co_11:5). بل من أجل النظام العام. وكان قد طالب الرجال بالصمت في الكنيسة إن لم يجد المتكلم بألسنة مترجماً، أو إن كان أحدٌ وقف ليتكلم، فلا يتكلم اثنان في وقت واحد (1Co_14:28)(1Co_14:30). وعندما نقرأ الأسماء التي ذكرها بولس في رسائله نجد أسماء الكثيرات، ومنهن فيبي التي حملت رسالته إلى روما (Rom_16:1)وقد قصد الرسول أن تكون المرأة خاضعة لزوجها، »ولا تتسلَّط على الرجل«(1Ti_2:12) »بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس« (1Co_14:34). كما أن الرجال يخضعون للمسيح، فإن »رأس كل رجل هو المسيح« (1Co_11:3) وكان المسيح حال تواضعه خاضعاً للآب (Php_2:5-8). فليس في الخضوع إنقاصاً لقيمة الخاضع، لكنه التنظيم لتكميل كل بر.وخضوع المرأة للرجل لا ينقص مكانتها، فهي خُلقت بعد آدم، لكنها لم تُخلَق من قدمه فيدوسها، ولا من رأسه فتسود عليه، بل من ضلعه لتكون قريبة من قلبه (Gen_2:19-25). وعندما أرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم أرسله مولوداً من امرأة هي العذراء مريم (Gal_4:4)، كما أن كل الرجال يبدأون أجنَّة في الأرحام، ويولدون في رعاية الأمهات. وتخلُص المرأة بولادة الأولاد، بمعنى أن الله حوَّل متاعب الولادة إلى بركة وخير. و»نسل المرأة« هو المسيح المخلِّص.

ثالثا :
يجب ان يخضع النساء للرجال في كل شيء:
افسس الاصحاح 5 العدد 22
[Q-BIBLE]
22. أَيُّهَا النِّسَاءُ اخْضَعْنَ لِرِجَالِكُنَّ كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ،
23. لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ هُوَ رَأْسُ الْمَرْأَةِ كَمَا أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً رَأْسُ الْكَنِيسَةِ، وَهُوَ مُخَلِّصُ الْجَسَدِ.
24. وَلَكِنْ كَمَا تَخْضَعُ الْكَنِيسَةُ لِلْمَسِيحِ، كَذَلِكَ النِّسَاءُ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

Eph 5:22  أيها النساء اخضعن لرجالكن كما للرب،
Eph 5:23  لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة كما أن المسيح أيضا رأس الكنيسة، وهو مخلص الجسد.
Eph 5:24  ولكن كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح، كذلك النساء لرجالهن في كل شيء.
Eph 5:25  أيها الرجال، أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح أيضا الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها،
Eph 5:26  لكي يقدسها، مطهرا إياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة،
Eph 5:27  لكي يحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة، لا دنس فيها ولا غضن أو شيء من مثل ذلك، بل تكون مقدسة وبلا عيب.
Eph 5:28  كذلك يجب على الرجال أن يحبوا نساءهم كأجسادهم. من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه.
Eph 5:29  فإنه لم يبغض أحد جسده قط بل يقوته ويربيه، كما الرب أيضا للكنيسة.
Eph 5:30  لأننا أعضاء جسمه، من لحمه ومن عظامه.
Eph 5:31  من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته، ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.
Eph 5:32  هذا السر عظيم، ولكنني أنا أقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة.
Eph 5:33  وأما أنتم الأفراد، فليحب كل واحد امرأته هكذا كنفسه، وأما المرأة فلتهب رجلها.

فهمت حاجة يا محمدي ؟؟؟

نقول زيادة

Eph 5:22  

ملاحظات:

أف 5 : 22  
 كثيرا ما يساء فهم كلمة "الخضوع"، فهي لا تعني الخنوع أو أن يصبح الإنسان ممسحة للأرجل، فالمسيح، الذي "لاسمه تنحني سجودا كل ركبة في السماء أم على الأرض أم تحت الأرض" (في 2: 10)، أخضع مشيئته للآب، ونحن نكرم المسيح بالسير على نهجه، فعندما نخضع لله، نصبح أكثر استعدادا لطاعة وصيته في الخضوع للآخرين، أي أن نجعل حقوقنا بعد حقوقهم. وفي العلاقة الزوجية، الخضوع مطلوب من الزوج والزوجة. ومعنى هذا من جانب الزوجة الانقياد الإرادي لزوجها في المسيح. ومعناه للزوج أن ينحي مصالحه جانبا للعناية بزوجته. ولا يشكل الخضوع مشكلة في البيوت التي يكون فيها الزوجان في علاقة وثيقة بالمسيح، وحيث يهتم كل من الزوجين بسعادة الآخر.  

أف 5 : 22-26  
 لماذا أوصى الرسول بولس الزوجات بالخضوع والأزواج بالمحبة؟ لعل النساء المسيحيات، اللواتي تحررن حديثا في المسيح، وجدن الخضوع صعبا، كما أن الرجال المسيحيين، الذين نشأوا على العادات الرومانية من منح رأس العائلة سلطة بلا حدود، لم يعتادوا على معاملة زوجاتهم باحترام ومحبة. ومن الطبيعي أن الزوج والزوجة يجب أن يخضع كل منهما للآخر (5: 21)، كما يجب أن يحب أحدهما الآخر.  

أف 5 : 22-24  
 في عصر الرسول بولس كان من الواجب على النساء والأولاد والعبيد الخضوع لرأس العائلة. العبيد إلى أن يتحرروا، والذكور من الأولاد إلى أن يكبروا، أما النساء والبنات فطيلة الحياة. ولكن الرسول بولس أكد المساواة بين كل المؤمنين في المسيح (غل 3: 28). ولكنه لم يقترح إحداث انقلاب في المجتمع الروماني لتحقيق هذه المساواة، بل، عوضا عن ذلك، نصح كل المؤمنين أن يخضع بعضهم لبعض طواعية، الزوجات للأزواج، والأزواج للزوجات، والعبيد للسادة، والسادة أيضا للعبيد، والأولاد للوالدين، والوالدون أيضا للأولاد. هذا النوع من الخضوع المتبادل يحفظ النظام والانسجام في العائلة، ويزيد المحبة والاحترام بين أفراد العائلة.  

أف 5 : 22-24  
 مع أن بعض الناس حرفوا تعليم الرسول بولس عن الخضوع بإعطاء الأزواج سلطة غير محدودة، إلا أننا لا نستطيع أن نتجاهله أو نغيره. لقد أوصى الرسول بولس الزوجات بالخضوع لأزواجهن، وليس معنى أن التعليم ليس مقبولا أن نهمله، فبحسب الكتاب المقدس، الرجل هو الرأس الروحي للعائلة، ويجب على الزوجة أن تنقاد له، ولكن القيادة الروحية الحقيقية تعني الخدمة، فكما خدم المسيح التلاميذ، إلى درجة غسل أرجلهم، هكذا ينبغي على الزوج أن يخدم زوجته، فالزوج الحكيم الذي يكرم المسيح، لا يستغل دوره كرأس العائلة، كما أن الزوجة الحكيمة التي تكرم المسيح، لا تحاول أن تحط من قدر قيادة زوجها، فكلا الأمرين يسببان التفكك والانقسام.

شواهد:

تك 3 : 16 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ: «أُكَثِّرُ تَكْثِيراً أَوْجَاعَ مَخَاضِكِ فَتُنْجِبِينَ بِالآلاَمِ ...  








> رابعا:
> المرأة خُلقت من اجل الرجل و يجب ان تُغطي شعرها اثناء الصلاة:
> كورنثوس الاولي الاصحاح 11 و العدد7[Q-BIBLE]
> 7.  فَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لاَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُغَطِّيَ رَأْسَهُ لِكَوْنِهِ  صُورَةَ اللهِ وَمَجْدَهُ. وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ فَهِيَ مَجْدُ الرَّجُلِ.
> ...


اية المشكلة لما خلق المراة من أجل الرجل ؟؟

أقرا يمكن تفهم 

Gen 2:18  وقال الرب الاله: «ليس جيدا ان يكون ادم وحده فاصنع له معينا نظيره».
Gen 2:21  فاوقع الرب الاله سباتا على ادم فنام فاخذ واحدة من اضلاعه وملا مكانها لحما.
Gen 2:22  وبنى الرب الاله الضلع التي اخذها من ادم امراة واحضرها الى ادم.
Gen 2:23  فقال ادم: «هذه الان عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي. هذه تدعى امراة لانها من امرء اخذت».
Gen 2:24  لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامراته ويكونان جسدا واحدا.




> انتهي بحمد الله تعالي
> ايها المرأة المسيحية انظري كيف كرمك دينك و كتابك المقدس و يا له من تكريم
> بانتظار رد اخواني المسيحيين :flowers:​



شكرا على جهلك أنت أيضا بعدم سردك لأى تفاسير كنسية معتمدة وترك عقلك للشيطان كى يتبول فية.

أذكرك ان الكتاب المقدس لم يقل ان المراة شوء وحمارة ومركوبة زى البهيمة

أذكرك ان الكتاب المقدس لم يقل وأضربوهن بالمضاجع.

أذكرك ان الكتاب المقدس لم يقل ولا تقربوهن وهن حائضات.

أذكرك ان الكتاب المقدس لم يقل ان ميراث المراة نصف ميراث الرجل.

أذكرك ان الكتاب المقدس لم يقل ان المرآة ضلع أعوج.

أذكرك ان الكتاب المقدس لم يقل ان المراة تتزوج وتطلق ثلاث مرات كى ينكحها غير زوجها وتستبدل ويتمتع بها آخر حتى يذوق عسيلتها وهى تذوق عسيلتة.

اكمل أم أكتفيت ؟؟​


----------



## My Rock (20 أبريل 2011)

*لا داعي لمضيعة الوقت مع هذه الاشكال
يُغلق
*


----------

